# What do you guys think of this!



## afbrianh (Jul 12, 2010)

Never seen one of these and is it worth the money???

http://cgi.ebay.com/INDUSTRIAL-GOLD-CONCENTRATOR-MACHINE-Strip-Any-Scrap-/230498158174?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aac2c65e#ht_682wt_912


----------



## Palladium (Jul 12, 2010)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6522&p=58964&hilit=reverse+plating#p58964


----------



## qst42know (Jul 12, 2010)

A power supply and a container and strainer. All for just $180.  

Spend some time here on the forum and you will find several who have done better for less. Search stripping cell. 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 12, 2010)

It's hard to read those instructions but I do see the words sulfuric acid and glycerin.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 12, 2010)

i already had the bucket, battery charger, & got the sulfuric for $10 USD. Who do i give the extra $170 USD to? :roll: :lol: 
if i just didn't have a conscience ... :twisted:


----------



## darshevo (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know a thing about cells (still working on getting the cajones for an AP run) but it would seem to me that when a seller pretty much doesn't show you a picture of what you're buying its either A. a scam (which I doubt in this case) or B. easily replicated and they wish to keep that idea from circulating (ding ding ding, we have a winner Johnny!)

-Lance


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 13, 2010)

AP is fairly easy friend. I am a visual learner and the $25 I spent on
Lazersteve's video detailing the process has allowed me the "cajones"
to process and refine 5 ounces of gold so far (at least).

I can do it, surely anyone can!!! 8)


----------

